# Phantex Enthoo Pro neu aufgebaut



## maexi (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte noch einige Teile, die nur rumlagen, habe einige neue hinzugekauft und dann mein Phanteks Gehäuse umgebaut. Das alte System werde ich verkaufen oder einmotten für schlechte Tage. Es war ein Intelsystem 2011 mit nem i7 3930k gewesen und wurde durch ein AM4 3700X ersetzt.
Vorher hatte ich eine Lukü die locker reichte, nun habe ich eine 360er AIO von Enermax die mit dem 3700er gut zurecht kommt. Da ich den Rechner nur für Office-Arbeiten und zum sichern einsetze, reicht auch die AIO locker aus. Die AIO ist eine 360er, sah mir erst etwas schmalbrüstig aus, weil ich direkt auf einen 420er im anderen Gehäuse schaue, aber wie gesagt reicht locker.


----------



## _Berge_ (19. Oktober 2020)

Nicht schlecht, mMn hätte ein 280er gelangt, ist aber schick geworden.

Anstatt aber nen Thread aufzumachen hätte ein Beitrag hier:





						Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III
					

Bei mir hat sich auch wieder einiges getan:   Jetzt heißt es wieder warten bis Ampere da ist...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




auch gereicht

Aufjedenfall ein schönes Beispiel wieviel aufgeräumter es eben mit einer WaKü/AiO ausschaut im vergleich zu einem Towerkühler


----------



## maexi (19. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, habe ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Ich glaube wenn es stört, werden die Mods wohl eingreifen.


----------

